# LBS vs Performance Bikes vs REI?



## geekmom (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm a new runner looking to purchase my first road bike for cross training and eventually a triathlon. In otherwords, I'm fairly clueless.

I have a few options for buying - REI and Performance Bikes are the most convenient as they are close by and have extended hours. I also have 2 LBS to choose from but getting there is a challenge with shorter open hours.

Does anyone have experience buying from either REI or Performance? Or should I just suck it up and visit the LBS? I would like to not break the bank on a first bike but I would also like it to last for a while before I feel the need to upgrade.

Thoughts?


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I think it is highly dependent on where you are located. I've had some success at REI years ago, but last purchase from them is what inspired me to go elsewhere. I can recommend some places in NoVA, and others probably can do the same in other areas, so offering up that info would help. 

Do you get your running gear at REI? Do you get good help from the folks there? If so, and you have a relationship with one or more people in the store, maybe you can ask them what they think of the bike shop in the store. Being able to trust the people you buy from is one of the most important thing going to me. A recent example for me was when I was talking to the guy at Hudson Trails (where I bought my road bike) about what he thought about the two bike racks I was considering - he sold one, the Yakima, and not the other, a Thule, he told me that given my car and what I was looking for, the Thule is what he would do - thus losing a sale and ensuring a long term customer. 

There are several LBS in the area I also trust similarly. I've pretty much lost that at my local REI and the local Performance seems to have some good people there although the only thing I've ever bought from them was a couple of helmets for my kids.


----------



## geekmom (Jun 19, 2014)

That's good feedback. When I was looking for my mountain bike (which has not seen many mountains, by the way), the guy at performance seemed fairly knowledgable. The REI bike shop is where we bought kid bikes and they just were so-so. I have a recommendation for a LBS which is where I am going to start my search. I don't want to break the bank on an entry level bike... I'm ok with spending less now and upgrading later.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

geekmom said:


> That's good feedback. When I was looking for my mountain bike (which has not seen many mountains, by the way), the guy at performance seemed fairly knowledgable. The REI bike shop is where we bought kid bikes and they just were so-so. I have a recommendation for a LBS which is where I am going to start my search. I don't want to break the bank on an entry level bike... I'm ok with spending less now and upgrading later.


I would say give a LBS a try. Performance is a bit better than REI in my expereince (on the inventory and knowledge front), but I think most LBS are better than both. Depends on your location though...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

geekmom said:


> I have a recommendation for a LBS which is where I am going to start my search. I don't want to break the bank on an entry level bike...


Good plan, IMO. And while I agree that you shouldn't break the bank on a first bike, you do need it to fit _and_ get advice on the type of bike (race, relaxed geo) that may best suite you. Be sure to test ride a bunch. Nothing better to help narrow the choices, IME.

Also, post purchase, LBS's are a better source for questions re: going clipless, accessories, etc., and many offer discounts on those items with bike purchases.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I bought from Performance. Their knowledge is ok, but the assembly leaves much to be desired. I watched them put together my carbon Fuji with no torque wrenches. I asked and was brushed off. Their fit was minimal, but I was not concerned about that.
Luckily I already had a deal with a LBS where I got a Guru fit done. Part of the deal was to bring in whatever bike I got and they would do the setup to my fit numbers. So it all worked out for me ok.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

I would say LBS>Performance>REI.

I bought my first road bike at REI. I did my research online, tried a couple of bikes, found the one I wanted (Novara Trenta) and bought it. The bike fit REI did was minimal. The people there were helpful, but I think the fact that they are all over the place with outdoorsy stuff means the level of expertise was a little shallow.

I went to an LBS to do a full bike fit that I paid for. 6 months later, I decided to return my bike to REI. They have a 1 year satisfaction guarantee return policy for non-clearance items. It just didn't feel right and I didn't like how it rode. I ended up getting my current bike from that LBS and have been very happy with it. I've been back several times to the store for little things here and there as well. I trust their judgement and they are very knowledgeable.

At Performance, I get cycling clothes when they have sales.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had bad experiences with all of the above. I've had good experiences at an LBS only. REI and Performance generally have more bang for the buck if you buy the store brands. REI gives you a year to return it, which is a big advantage in a first bike.

I can't answer your question beyond that, as no two shops tend to be alike... I'd have to have some experience at your local shops to answer. Maybe try some yelp reviews? Ask on a local board?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've had good and bad experiences at all these places. Kind of depends who is working there. Frankly, I'd visit all three if I were you. You're bound, hopefully, to run into someone who can be of help. You don't know what you're looking for, so at least going to a few stores will narrow that down. Put on some bike shorts and running shoes and test ride a few bikes if you can. It'll give you some idea of what fits. Get some idea of what the hierarchy of bike components are (there's a thread here about that). More expensive bikes have better components. Knowing components helps with comparing bikes.

How much are you looking to spend? As far as pricing goes, Performance is probably the most bang for the buck. For something like $30, you can join their club and earn points that are good for merchandise (it used to be $1 for every $10 you spend). Performance has a house brand (Scattante?), along with I think Fujis these days? Maybe some other name brand that you won't find anywhere else because no one sells them. Same with REI -- join the coop and get 10% back in a rebate check at the end of the year. Bike shops vary so much that they can be a decent deal, or completely over-priced. Performance clothes are a good deal. My wife likes the $65 pair of shorts I bought her at Perfomance more than the $150 (on sale) Assos shorts I bought her on-line.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Bought 3 bikes at LBS and 2 bikes at Performance. Pretty much a wash. So whichever shop turns your crank should get your business.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I have bought from my lbs and REI. I would say buy from whichever has what you like in the right size and for the right price.


----------



## geekmom (Jun 19, 2014)

Went to performance last night and took their bike maintenance class. I got a really good feel from the guy who helped me, and he did steer me away from Fuji and to Scattante based on my price range. I guess now I need to figure out what I should be looking for in a first bike. Someone asked my price range... under $1000 for sure.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

geekmom said:


> Went to performance last night and took their bike maintenance class. I got a really good feel from the guy who helped me, and he did steer me away from Fuji and to Scattante based on my price range. I guess now I need to figure out what I should be looking for in a first bike. Someone asked my price range...* under $1000 for sure*.


Lots of perfectly fine entry level bikes available from several top brands in that price range. Not sure why the Performance guy steered you clear of Fuji's, but I'll stay with my advice to seek out a reputable LBS (or two), discuss intended uses, price range and go from there.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> Lots of perfectly fine entry level bikes available from several tope brands in that price range. Not sure why the Performance guy steered you clear of Fuji's, but I'll stay with my advice to seek out a reputable LBS (or two), discuss intended uses, price range and go from there.


Scattante prolly pays a big spiff to the salesperson.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SundayNiagara said:


> Scattante prolly pays a big spiff to the salesperson.


Yeah, THAT part I understood. :wink5:


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

robnj said:


> I bought from Performance. Their knowledge is ok, but the assembly leaves much to be desired. I watched them put together my carbon Fuji with no torque wrenches. I asked and was brushed off. Their fit was minimal, but I was not concerned about that.
> Luckily I already had a deal with a LBS where I got a Guru fit done. Part of the deal was to bring in whatever bike I got and they would do the setup to my fit numbers. So it all worked out for me ok.


I bet if you watch the lbs put the bike together you would see the same. Maybe not the brush off when questioned but no torque wrench just the same.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Lots of perfectly fine entry level bikes available from several tope brands in that price range. Not sure why the Performance guy steered you clear of Fuji's, but I'll stay with my advice to seek out a reputable LBS (or two), discuss intended uses, price range and go from there.


I would imagine that for the same money you get more bike (components) from the Scattante which is the Performance House brand.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bruin11 said:


> I bet if you watch the lbs put the bike together you would see the same. Maybe not the brush off when questioned but no torque wrench just the same.


I don't read a whole lot into that. I've owned CF bikes since '08, do all my own wrenching and have never damaged a part. Conversely, I've read a few posts here from members trashing parts despite using a torque wrench. Tools can be misused.

As someone here once said, my torque wrench is in my wrist.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

No matter what, you're gonna get the biggest bang for your buck with Performance. Therefore, I say, test ride as many bikes as you can at as many local bike shops as you can. Take notes as to which bikes felt the best and note their frame and fork material. Also note the bike's groupset.

Next, I'd go to REI and do the same. 

After test riding so many bikes, you'll most probably have some idea about your correct frame size.

Next, order online from www.performancebike.com after doing a little more research. 

* If your test ride with the Performance bike doesn't go well, then immediately get a refund and return to the LBS with the best bike! 

Get a pro-fit and all of your accessories from your favorite LBS.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bruin11 said:


> I would imagine that for the same money you get more bike (components) from the Scattante which is the Performance House brand.


I don't think that particular brand (and where it's sold) is the OP's best option, but based on perceived value alone, I agree.


----------



## hrider614 (Jul 31, 2013)

geekmom said:


> Went to performance last night and took their bike maintenance class. I got a really good feel from the guy who helped me, and he did steer me away from Fuji and to Scattante based on my price range. I guess now I need to figure out what I should be looking for in a first bike. Someone asked my price range... under $1000 for sure.


I'm confused...why is he steering you away form Scattante and Fuji? That's pretty much their bread and butter. I bought a Scattante from Performance about 5 years ago and it was a great bike. I rode the crap out of that thing and never had any issues. I'm still kinda pissed I sold it. For $1K you can get a pretty well equipped starter bike. I think your initial question really depends on the people helping you more so than the store. They guys at my local performance were always great to work with. I purchased my latest bike from a LBS and although I love it...the service I receive from them is somewhat suspect. They guy does good work but he is so swamped I just get frustrated every time I walk in there. I knew exactly what I wanted and pretty much had to go to that shop to get it though....this is where you are running into confusion. It always helps if you know what you want. I would give Performance a try for your first bike because of the value you can get from them and their points program is pretty sweet for accessories. If you are like most of us you are going to want to upgrade in a year or two anyway...and then you will have a much better idea of what you want. Good luck!


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

hrider614 said:


> I'm confused...why is he steering you away form Scattante and Fuji?


You misread... away from Fuji and towards Scattante.


----------



## hrider614 (Jul 31, 2013)

headloss said:


> You misread... away from Fuji and towards Scattante.


Ahhhh....I'm an idiot....


----------



## jaske5 (Feb 12, 2014)

I was in the same situation. The following is from a thread i started. This was my post.







First Road Bike..........thank you LBSWell, after several months of searching, thinking, looking and talking to my brothers in the military and friends that ride i have finally made my decision.

I started this adventure about 1 year ago. Looked in the mirror and was a little disappointed. Raced BMX and speed skated all the way through high school, 14 years in the military. I was in top shape. Quit smoking 6 years ago and gained 72 pounds. Yep, time to stop using that excuse.

....sorry for babbling......I talked with a friend from work who started riding and quickly lost the weight. He really enjoys it. So it thought to myself, give it a try. I went on a ride with him on a borrowed bike and it sucked. By sucked i mean i sucked at it.....but it was fun. I talked it over with my wife and we set a limit to the amount i would spend. Budget is tight so planning was key. I heard about BikesDirect.com from a friend i was stationed with. I looked at bikes direct and was convinced this was the way to go. had my shopping basket all filled and was ready to pull the trigger until i watched a video on sizing. Started looking at geometry specs on bikes......confusing as hell. 

....almost done.....after talking to people i decided to call the LBS in my area and ask a few questions. Most of them took the time to answer and some didn't as was expected. I wanted to get sized but need to make sure it fit into my budget. I had set my limit and did not want to go over it. I found a shop close to work that everyone talked about. Gave them a call and told them my concerns and budget limit. They didn't care. They had me come in the same day and spent 2+ hours with me. Sized me up (i was wrong by the way) pulled out several bikes and even a few last year models. two people from the shop that happen to hear what i was doing even went on craigslist to see if they could find me something in my budget. Long story, well, long.....I left with a lot of notes. Frame size, shoe size, free gloves and kit bag. Didn't not cost me a thing. The owner called me back that night after hours and told me he did some homework and found me a deal. 

Here is what i will be getting. 2013 Trek 1.2, shoes, pedals, shorts, helmet, pump and extra tube. Oh, and fitted to the bike plus 2 years of adjustments. all for under $1200.00. The most important thing though will be a relationship that should last a lifetime. ​


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

If you're 5' 9" or more, go to REI-OUTLET and checkout the GT Corsa 1.0 @ $800

REI-OUTLET: Deals, Discounts & Bargains on Outdoor Gear, Clothing and Equipment for Camping, Cycling, Fitness and More

Otherwise, go to www.performancebike.com and checkout the GT GTR Series 2 Road Bike, the Fuji Roubaix 2.0 LE, and the Fuji Finest 1.1...


----------



## Bigguyonbike (May 16, 2014)

Lbs can make great recommendations as to fit and style of bike. You can probably get a new trek 1.2 or something similar in a different brand. I've bought uses bikes from craigslist and paid for custom fit at bike shop and paid for common parts/maintenance. Those things are often free when you buy new. If your budget was $500 if recommend looking for a used bike. But, you can get a great starter in your range. I have a friend with a Scatt. He's had problems. I don't have any experience with Fuji. Also, keep in mind your lbs will usually work harder to keep your business after the purchase. They know we get addicted and want better bikes!


----------



## geekmom (Jun 19, 2014)

I figured I should probably update you all....
I went to a local bike shop that sells just Fuji... and they were sort of, well, elitist. And had very little in stock that I could even try out. Didn't spend much time there. I did loads of research into components and talked to friends who know more than I do, and found this at Performance: Fuji Roubaix 1.3 C Road Bike - 2013 -
(Fuji Roubaix 1.3 C). 
All Shimano 105 components, and I was able to ride the same frame (on a different bike) in two different sizes to determine my fit. Ordered the size that fit me online, and I have to say I am in love!
For my price range, and knowing that I needed to add pedals/shoes/clothes/accessories, I think I did pretty well. This will be a great bike to learn on. I also looked at Cannondale at REI, but honestly they were just out of my price range. I am open to upgrading later, but for the foreseeable future, I'm happy.
Now to find some group rides!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

SundayNiagara said:


> Scattante prolly pays a big spiff to the salesperson.


Performance staff are paid hourly, no commissions involved. Perhaps based on the customers intended use and budget the salesperson felt that a Scattante was a better package then other bikes they have on the floor


----------

